# Flat battery



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just got everything packed up ready for off, all set and the bleeding thing won't start.

Vehicle battery is showing as dead, started the genny for half an hour and the reading went to 13volts. Stopped genny, when you try to start it, goes straight to showing dead again.

Have rang the breakdown, not sure what they will do, if we get started it will just be the same scenario tomorrow. I,ve also read it can seriously damage the ECU if you try to jump start it(Hymer S820, merc 2004).

If it does get jump started then I think I,ve read you need to turn on as many 12v appliances as possible.

It looks like its a very tight fit getting it out and a new one in, at first glance it doesn't look possible although it must be.

Bugger.

Paul.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Check the battery connection are proper TIGHT especially the negative.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I had exactly the same prob . . one day good the next morning Zilch . . RAC diagnosed that one cell had given up the ghost with no warning but they were excellent & got me a new battery within 2hours & fitted it [what a struggle that was as coolant expansion tank & power assist fulid tank had to be removed to get the old one out & new one in] - quite poss you have suffered the same cell death.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have suffered a similar situation on a car. popped down to the chippy, stopped outside for a couple of minutes, came back and it was DEAD as in not even an ignition warning light !!

I thought someone had nicked my battery, opened the bonnet and there it was but totally knackered, but NO warning at all!!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Many thanks for the replies Techno, Vicdicdoc and Mr Plodd.

The AA guy got it going with his system after following his Merc starting procedure. As soon as his system was turned off it wouldn't start. The battery has totally gone he says. It failed the battery test and was only showing 103amps instead of about 750 he said.

Will now have to ring them again in the morning first thing to get it started and get to the garage.

Do you think it would be better taking it to the merc truck garage or the usual independent one we normally use. The AA guy said it looks like its a pig of a job.

Paul


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The AA will fit a battery, I'm surprised he did not offer as it is against their service rules to attend the same fault twice.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> The AA will fit a battery, I'm surprised he did not offer as it is against their service rules to attend the same fault twice.


Yes, I asked him about that. He said that as it is a large battery he couldn't get one until tomorrow. He said we would be alright ringing again and even put a note on his system to say we would be ringing first thing in the morning, even though you weren't meant to.

He maybe just didn't fancy the job lol, it looks like Vic is correct and the coolant tank needs to come out.

Scotland will have to wait another day, hopefully it will be sorted quicklyish, not sure if thats a word even. :lol:

Worse things have happened.

Paul.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes that's what I figured (pig of a job) however I'd let him fit it :lol: 
They give a good warranty :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ehoever you get to come out & start it for you - DO NOT LET THEM USE A STARTER POWER PACK SET ON 24v !! It may blow your ECB/onboard charging system & WILL blow your lampbulbs if they say to turn on lights whilst giving you the boost


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

vicdicdoc said:


> Ehoever you get to come out & start it for you - DO NOT LET THEM USE A STARTER POWER PACK SET ON 24v !! It may blow your ECB/onboard charging system & WILL blow your lampbulbs if they say to turn on lights whilst giving you the boost


He went onto his computer system for the correct Mercedes starting procedure after I initially raised my concerns. It said to run his system for a few minutes first whilst connected to mine so the voltage was stabilised and then to leave mine running for 5 minutes afterwards.

It said NOT to turn on the lights, he also checked the SAM unit, I think he said, by making sure the doors locked and the headlights worked(Before mine was started) and there were no codes on the dash when the ignition was on.

I,m not sure what the starter pack was set to.

Paul.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you go to a Merc garage you are going to pay Merc prices  

They will charge you top whack for the battery (which will be much more than you can buy one retqail) plus at least an hours worth of labour at god knows how much an hour !! 

If you go to a battery supplier (setyres halfrauds etc) they will probably fit it for free !! Just dont let them see how difficult it is first !!

The coolant header tank will probably only be held on with a single bolt and its attached via a rubber hose so its not that bad a job really, just has to be moved out of the way rather than detached.!

Biggest issue will be the weight of the battery and having to heave it in and out of the confined space! (had one fail in Brugges on an old Fiat based B544 some years ago. That was tight squeeze !!! Cost me 180 Euro's)


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> If you go to a Merc garage you are going to pay Merc prices
> 
> They will charge you top whack for the battery (which will be much more than you can buy one retqail) plus at least an hours worth of labour at god knows how much an hour !!
> 
> ...


Yes youve convinced me Mr Plodd, thanks, I never take it to the Merc garage, just wondered about this particular time with it being a difficult job, so the AA man said.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Update.

I nipped out early and got a battery, rang the AA and he came and fitted it, a little tight access wise but he didnt have to move anything etc.

Had a choice of a numax(720ah) for £60 1 year warranty or a Varta(800ah) for £107 with 3 year warranty. Splashed out and went for the Varta.

Hopefully be on our way shortly, try again.

Paul.


----------

